# Corky's circus train



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well while I am waiting on the parts to come in I thought I would start on this beeing that I have about half the parts for it. Found this in a collection I bought a few years back and thought it would be neat for my little girl. So I am going to upgrade it and run it on the club layout.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

thats a neat looking project!!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what I got done today when I got home from work before my wife and little girl got home. Got it done to two of the cars


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They had 4 cars I believe, I have three of them with the engine and caboose. The Spider car is the one I'm missing. FYI, that engine will run like a dream if you add wipers to the trucks, very easy and well worth the work...

http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2012/02/ihc-ho-scale-fairbanks-morse-c-liner.html


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well all I have for the locomotive is the shell But I have a bachman locomotive that I think I can make that shell fit on and it has dcc so we will see how that goes. Yes I think some of the cars the guy must have done him self because I looked up the set and it did not have all thoses cars .


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The sets as they were offered...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some more Corky's stuff from Shay and others, here ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7118

TJ


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

that reminds me about the ringling bros train that bachmann recently released


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well here is on box car all done with metal wheels new cuplers and weighted to the club standerds


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...mine is a hoot and always pleases the kids at Christmas...enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the same corkys engine. If you want I will send it to you for free if you pay shipping. The shell is crap but the engine itself runs great. Let me know via PM


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Car number two is done


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you want two more box cars a pink like that one and a red color one let me know came across them at a friends store


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya I will take them if the price is right


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I think they were 5 a piece.. He has all the 50 state cars Tony the tiger comic book cars basically weird odd collectables


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

How much does he want for all the state cars


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice work Lears, That train is gonna look good when done. :thumbsup: You should get some 89' flats and then some circus trailers similar to what the Krone Circus has and what was offered by Preiser. I think they even made undecorated versions you oculd use.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks been working on it some today will try and get some pic up tonight


----------

